# Hello Folks!!!



## ShowMeTwice (10/12/20)

Hello folks, ShowMeTwice here... most just call me SMT. 

Intro hmmm... haven't done one in a very long time so here goes...

Been vaping since 2012. Got into DIY juices pretty quickly because I found retail juices to be too much flavoring and much too sweet for my liking. Got into RBA's in 2013 with the Svoemesto Kayfun lite and RDA's. Mech's and regulated devices.

I'm a regular at the ECF, same ID (normally don't do that but made an exception).

That's me a nutshell. The quickie version!!! 

I've been a longtime lurker here and figured it about time to be here in the real. 

Thanks!!!

Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## vicTor (10/12/20)

welcome !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/12/20)

Welcome SMT!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/12/20)

Welcome @ShowMeTwice

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 2


----------



## LeislB (10/12/20)

Glad you came out of the shadows!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## NecroticAngel (10/12/20)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/20)

A very warm welcome @ShowMeTwice! Good to have you onboard our humble South African forum!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## THE REAPER (10/12/20)

Welcome @ShowMeTwice enjoy the stay.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ShowMeTwice (10/12/20)

Hello... and thanks for the warm welcomes folks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (10/12/20)

ShowMeTwice said:


> Hello folks, ShowMeTwice here... most just call me SMT.
> 
> Intro hmmm... haven't done one in a very long time so here goes...
> 
> ...


It's about time!
Welcome bro!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShowMeTwice (10/12/20)

Resistance said:


> It's about time!
> Welcome bro!


Hey bud, been wondering where you were. 

Haha, I'm slow... getting to the SA isn't so easy these days with all the "stuff" going on in our world. But I made it here, finally! It has been a very long time since I've been a "newb" on a forum. Training wheels!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (10/12/20)

ShowMeTwice said:


> Hey bud, been wondering where you were.
> 
> Haha, I'm slow... getting to the SA isn't so easy these days with all the "stuff" going on in our world. But I made it here, finally! It has been a very long time since I've been a "newb" on a forum. Training wheels!!!


Well your welcome and welcomed.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/whats-in-your-hand-right-now.t19/page-1196#post-892244
A little something to get you started. Take those training wheels off and ride that electric scooter.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/weekend-projects.t67730/page-13#post-892232
And our Shiny thread.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/page-1204#post-892052

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979 (10/12/20)

Welcome @ShowMeTwice





.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ShowMeTwice (11/12/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> A very warm welcome @ShowMeTwice! Good to have you onboard our humble South African forum!


Thanks Rob, I'm honored to be here.

Besides it's getting to be winter <COLD> here. I needed to fly the coop for warmer weather. Soon we'll have snow, snow and more snow. I'm on the shores of Lake Michigan in Milwaukee.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/20)

ShowMeTwice said:


> Thanks Rob, I'm honored to be here.
> 
> Besides it's getting to be winter <COLD> here. I needed to fly the coop for warmer weather. Soon we'll have snow, snow and more snow. I'm on the shores of Lake Michigan in Milwaukee.



Brrr.... but at least you are in Smallmouth Bass country!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

